# Dakota/Auto-Trail Seats coming adrift whilst traveling.



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have had the two forward Dakota lounge seats coing out of their retraced position whilst traveling. Not only is this a nusance but caused damage to the runners.

To cure for this I have fitted two 'Elbow Catches' to each seat underneath the front of the seat. Here's the sort of thing in a marine shop.

http://www.force4.co.uk/ProductDeta...yID/23/v/a0d67b79-aaff-489f-b0cb-c075927b5f4b

Fitting the catch is invisable to see you just put your finger on the latch anc release it to pul out the berth to make up a bed if you so wish. It retains the seat so cant come adrift inadvertently.

The catch it self mounts on the rear of the seat facia (ie the moving part) and the clip, small brass clip on the top of the seat front above the cupboard door.

Ill get a photo of it if this problem plagues any one else.

These particular catches are very usefull on boats where the motion can be quite troublesome with cupboards potential flying open and the like they are used widely in conjuntion with a wooden finger hole to access the catch. I think they could be of use on motor homes too in a similar application.


----------

